# my hog island boa



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Hers my hog-... Ill get more updated pics soon to show his growth. these pics are soon after i got him so hes a bit small but he looks the same now just bigger... i was posting pics of my vinny on the other forum and figured why not throw some up of good ol orton... here he is... also i see alot of members asking what type of snake to get... heres your answer! perfect pet snakes!

View attachment 104943

View attachment 104942

View attachment 104941


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice-I guess,If that your cup of tea!!!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice, how old?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

hes coming up on a year old, ive had for almost 9 months now... hes about two ft in the pic hes now 3 ft... slow grower and will only max out around 5 or 6 feet... hes calmer than calm which makes him all the better to


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im still waiting on mine from those motherfuckers at top shelf exotics.. ive been waiting since november..


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice Boa!!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

jiggy said:


> im still waiting on mine from those motherfuckers at top shelf exotics.. ive been waiting since november..


yeah i traded a woma i had for him and also got 100$ from j&s reptiles on kingsnake.com.... hes pure, no crossing and i have been seeing fewer and fewer of these lately... they are thought to be extinct in the wild


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like a red-tail boa. nice boa though.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> looks like a red-tail boa. nice boa though.


They are RTBs... just hog island red tail boas. They're also BCI

They fall in the line of Colombian, Suriname, Peruvian, Bolivian, Hog Island, Long Tail Peruvian, Argentine, and some others.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great nice snake


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> looks like a red-tail boa. nice boa though.


They are RTBs... just hog island red tail boas. They're also BCI

They fall in the line of Colombian, Suriname, Peruvian, Bolivian, Hog Island, Long Tail Peruvian, Argentine, and some others.
[/quote]

Actually red tailed boa is just the "pet store" name- theyre actually columbian boas... whereas this is a hog island boa... not a hog island red tailed boa.... both the columbians(red-tail) and the hogs look very similar and both are of the bci group- hogs have more of a orangeish color and not red and stay much smaller- they also change from a darker more distinct look to almost ghost pale at night, pretty cool creatures........ so yes they are very similar but also a bit different


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> looks like a red-tail boa. nice boa though.


They are RTBs... just hog island red tail boas. They're also BCI

They fall in the line of Colombian, Suriname, Peruvian, Bolivian, Hog Island, Long Tail Peruvian, Argentine, and some others.
[/quote]

Actually red tailed boa is just the "pet store" name- theyre actually columbian boas... whereas this is a hog island boa... not a hog island red tailed boa.... both the columbians(red-tail) and the hogs look very similar and both are of the bci group- hogs have more of a orangeish color and not red and stay much smaller- they also change from a darker more distinct look to almost ghost pale at night, pretty cool creatures........ so yes they are very similar but also a bit different
[/quote]

True, but I've gotten used to calling them all RTBs.
Their size and genetics might be different, but still BCI which is the most common form of boas (I believe)


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> looks like a red-tail boa. nice boa though.


They are RTBs... just hog island red tail boas. They're also BCI

They fall in the line of Colombian, Suriname, Peruvian, Bolivian, Hog Island, Long Tail Peruvian, Argentine, and some others.
[/quote]

Actually red tailed boa is just the "pet store" name- theyre actually columbian boas... whereas this is a hog island boa... not a hog island red tailed boa.... both the columbians(red-tail) and the hogs look very similar and both are of the bci group- hogs have more of a orangeish color and not red and stay much smaller- they also change from a darker more distinct look to almost ghost pale at night, pretty cool creatures........ so yes they are very similar but also a bit different
[/quote]

True, but I've gotten used to calling them all RTBs.
Their size and genetics might be different, but still BCI which is the most common form of boas (I believe)
[/quote]

true true true... i wasnt trying to insult your intelligence... just trying to make myself sound smart








i had the kid out last night and damn hes getting strong! already a bit of a load to handle at 3 feet!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

U get any updated pics yet? Cant wait to see em


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice boa! I like the "specks" on his side!



psychofish said:


> U get any updated pics yet? Cant wait to see em


Agreed!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ok ok ok............ ill get some up say..... tue? yeah the specs are cool on a hog! and he has awesome pink hues all the way down his sides(cant really see in the pic) and is starting to show hints of blue... ill get some good pics up- hes very photogenic!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nise hogg...i had one ....sold it last year to buy fish's tank


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Beautiful snake!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Aaw he's just a little thing. Great looking snake


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

SWEET My fave petstore has them.... Unfortunetly mommy wont let me have anymore snakes. VERY beautiful snake.


----------

